# DIY advance pedalbord build (first one)



## cswe (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey!
Thank you in advance for giving me some feedback! I would love your help building my dream pedalboard for a home studio scenario, using a looper and/or ableton DAW as the song builder tool. Money is not a problem but expensive is not always better, cheaper can be better! 

My needs

System of creative templates to inspire new sounds, new grooves
Many textures/many tones
EASY/FAST ACCESS to these via midi/switcher 
My favorite/top genre

Ambient guitar 
RnB, soul, gospel 
Lofi hip hop, chillstep, chill out
Singer Songwriter 
Fingerstyle arrangements
Acoustic/electric percussion style
Orchestra
“World music” culture specific music


My philosophy/thoughts so far. 

Always on pedals 

tuner
compressor
overdrive
delay
reverb
The one button pedal(filter)

octave
booster
volume pedal
Midi controlled presets/creative templets

tone 
modulation 
delay
reverb
The heart and brain

Switcher
Midi footswitch 

————————————
SignalChain basics

First in chain

TUNER
SIM1 XT+ (for choosing tone/sound selected/switching presets from computer and pedal)

Brain/Heart 

G3 Switching system 
midi foot controller(extra)

Always on pedal(if it fits the SIM1 preset) in to the G3

Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer 
Boss DM-2W delay
Boss RV-6 reverb 
Nobels ODR-1 BC

One button pedals going in to the G3

Dunlop Volume pedal x8
Boss OC-3 (octave)
Vertex MKII booster 

Midi “preset” pedals going in to G3

Boss EQ 200 
Strymon Mobius (modulation)
Boss DD 500 (delay)
Strymon Big Sky (reverb)


Questions/tips?

Is there any ALTERNATIVES for these pedals you think would be a better/nicer choice for what I’m looking for? What pedal would you REPLACE to fit my needs better? (See start)
Signal chain ORDER? I know the signal chain will be different from preset to preset when using a midi switcher but are there any pedals you think fits before/behind the switching system? - Example using the always on pedals in a singnal chain before the switcher?
What PEDALBOARD out there could fit this rig or something close to it?
What kind of POWER SUPPLY GEAR will be needed for this rig to minimize buzzing/humming?
Any tips to make the pedalbord clean and tidy? zippers? buffers? input/output moduals? valcro and so on
Can you see a fun way to use the Aero Loop station in this system?
What am I missing, what did I forget? Random tips ideas for me from you?  


Thank you for taking the time to help me out it means very much to me!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2021)

Which of these pedals do you already own? About the looper, I suggest just putting it at the end of the chain after the board. At least that’s what I would do. That may be different if you want to effect the loops tho. About power supply, given all the gear you’re planning for, you need a very good isolated power supply. The Gigrig is good but expensive. I’ve been using the TrueTone CS12 which has worked fine for my needs (about 10 pedals, noise floor is pretty low), but there are many other options.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 11, 2021)

Everyone’s pedalboard have a different, sadly. That’s the beauty of it. There are general guidelines for pedal order, such as tuner >OD>fuzz>dist>modulation. I got lucky with a cheapie Donner one from Amazon, but the true spot is better quality and much more expensive. Also depends if you’re going to gig with it or be a bedroom player. YMMV.


----------



## cswe (Dec 11, 2021)

I have most of the pedals not the G3 or any routing gear. I’m getting closer to a first draft looking like this 

inspiration from





Pedals I’m trying to fit on top. 
Top riser 
Polytuner mini
Strymon - Mobius 
Strymon - Big sky
Strymon - Timeline
SIM1 XT1 or XT+
Middle riser 
Keely Synth 1 
Boss EQ 200
Aeros Looper station
First line
G3 switching system
Boss FS7
Roland EV5
Dunlop Volume pedal x8 mini

Under the hood (switching around with what’s laying around and fits)
Boss DM-2W delay, VerTex MKII booster , MXR - WET reverb , MXR - Uni-vibe, Boss RV-6 reverb, Nobels ODR-1 BC , Boss OC3 , Boss CS-3


So what gear do you recommend from your side to make the routing, power supply, and ins/outs. Clean an tidy 

And how much of the other gear do I need? How many midi-cables and more? Velcro, zippers and so on. 

Would love a list of gear that you could provide and some guidelines to make this board work smoothly. Maybe other gear is missing that you can’t provide?

Looking forward to get your thoughts!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2021)

I think only you can answer those questions!  
As Dan would say, I would suggest drawing a diagram of your signal path, pedals, midi, needs etc. We can probably give you better advice once we have a starting point like that. And if you’re unsure about parts of it, that’s ok, leave a blob with a question mark! Good luck!


----------



## cswe (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you before the diagram I have some voltage/current questions.

SIM1 XT+  9to12v if 12V is not available it should work okay with the 9v right?

Nobels ODR-1 BC 9to18v best to give it a 18v socket from the power supply?those it work with 9v? 

Are the volume/expression pedal passive when it comes to voltage/current/polarity?

SIM XT+ 1000mA, will I need a separate adapter/power supply for this high current?

G3 switching system 650mA, will I need a separate adapter/power supply for this high current?

Total of 4000mA/4A of current with all pedals. 

7pedals have midi function (8 with the G3) routing ideas fore these? cables or boxes?


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2021)

If the device says 9 to 12 you can safely use 9. Not sure what the Nobels design is like, but the pedal may sound different with 9 vs 18 so I suggest experimenting with that. Any power output will have its own current rating (eg the CS12 have 100, 250 or 500 mA). If they don’t support 650 or 1000 (which are unusually high) you may need a dedicated supply for those units. Check out TPS video on VCPI.


----------



## cswe (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you, yes it a high current, for 1pedal I will keep my eyes open for a 1A adapter/power supply


----------

